# Bosch GOF 1600 (stuck) collet/shaft/lock button problem?



## Tribute (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi guys. Sorry for the long post.

Just bought a Bosch GOF 1600. Used it a few times and changed bits no problem. The little black lock button (Part A on the picture below) engaged without a problem.

But the button did not engage fully with the last bit I put in. As if it just wouldn't go far enough into the slot for it and just kept slipping. I'm not sure what, if anything, happened to cause this. It was a serious pain trying to get the bit out/collet unscrewed which only worked when I loosed the plate holding the button (Part E) which then allowed the lock button to engage better.

Through this ordeal I have this feeling as if the threaded shaft, which is inserted into part C (the black thingie), moved (!?). I can't confirm this. It seems as if it's still quite sturdy in place, but I don't know... 

..one of the things that's irking me, is what I can see through the slots (part D) of that black piece. Part of the inside has a faceted edge as can be seen with the labeled picture. I didn't pay attention to where this was before the lock button didn't engage, but after loosening the mentioned earlier plate and unscrewing the collet it seems as if the faceted part moved inside that black holder thing (again, Part C)

I reinserted the bit again and tightened and untightened without any problems.

Now I'm (sort of) freaking out about this whole thing. Any body went through something similar?
Could I have overtightened it at first which may have caused problems? 
Would that have even been possible?
Am I simply overreacting?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is a major difference between the GOF 1600 and the MRC23EVSK sold in North America. The MR 23 uses a two wrench system. The button lock assembly looks to be just an add on. Look at the parts break down in your manual and see if there is a set screw, pin or clip to hold part "C" in position.


----------



## Tribute (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll see if I can take a look in tonight. So far it's still grabbing bits quite well and routing without a problem. No tool was included that would suggest usage in the black holder thing.


----------



## Tribute (Mar 27, 2013)

Couldn't find anything the manual about this (or I missed it). Here's a youtube vid of how it looks like as it loosened up today after tightening down a router bit. 

Gave a call to the Bosch service centre. They said that the black ring has to be tightened down with a torque wrench and shouldn't be spinning loose like that. Sending it in today. 






I'll keep you guys posted just in case other people have the same problem. Service centre guy said he's seen this once before.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is the MR23 series router and it's two wrench system. This is the best solution since it will never slip or break requiring repairs.


----------



## Tribute (Mar 27, 2013)

Its looks like my button system is simply an add on to yours as the router even has those three "edges" that the base for the button system latches on to. Im starting to wonder if i should call the service and see if the cant simply convert it


----------



## Tribute (Mar 27, 2013)

As a closing to this thread/problem:

Bosch Service replaced the entire router for a new one. Simply stated that repair was not possible.


----------



## Tonyhu (Jan 10, 2016)

I too bought a Bosch GOF1600 Nov 2015 as above. I have had nothing but issues with it.

1)	The 1/2" bits are unable to be tightened up properly and move during operation. I have noticed that the nut (B) actually binds on the item labelled as C, stopping the nut from tightening up. Even when I have done this up with quite a bit of force I can still pull the router bit out by hand.....!!!!
2)	The plunge base doesn’t lock the router in place and you can collapse the plunge router without using the lever. I have to force the lever across to lock the plunge base.
3)	The guide has a screw on the fence that won’t do up.
4)	The fixed base cannot be bought as a spare part here in Australia so I ordered one from the USA

Very disappointing with all these issues I have had with this router

Has anybody else had similar issues with this router?

Many thanks

Tony


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum. Tony
One of the Bosch experts will be along shortly to help I am sure!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tonyhu said:


> I too bought a Bosch GOF1600 Nov 2015 as above. I have had nothing but issues with it.
> 
> 1)	The 1/2" bits are unable to be tightened up properly and move during operation. I have noticed that the nut (B) actually binds on the item labelled as C, stopping the nut from tightening up. Even when I have done this up with quite a bit of force I can still pull the router bit out by hand.....!!!!
> 2)	The plunge base doesn’t lock the router in place and you can collapse the plunge router without using the lever. I have to force the lever across to lock the plunge base.
> ...


Welcome Tony...

1.... are you mixing metric and imperial measures here... collet vs bit shank... you have imperial measure collets...
by forcing have you damaged something...
2... you need to read your manual on adjusting the lock...
3... little more information please...
4... are you sure this router can take a fixed base... is this the same router the same as the American MRC23???
5... call Bosch CS.. making you happy is their business...
6.... No...

I believe you need to read your manual a bit closer...


----------



## Tonyhu (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Stick486,

Thank you for your reply.

1.. Router supplied in Australia is Metric, with CMT bits from Italy also Metric….. Not forcing any more than hand holding the router and using the supplied spanner. The nut binds on the base stopping any further turning of the nut. Design issue..!!!
2….i have read the manual and re read the manual.
3….One of the four screws which hold the plastic sliding fence on the guide does not do up….again no super force here used either.
4….yep, it works fine….
5…I have taken the lot to Bosch this morning for repair/replacement.
6…I find this hard to believe…..this is a normal response if you are the manufacturer….


----------



## Nobodi (Oct 22, 2015)

The collets supplied with my bosch gof 1600 ce were 1/2" in & 1/4" the spanner is metric the bosch web site lists 1/2" & 3/8" collets supplied with the router.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tonyhu said:


> Hi Stick486,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


1.... the collets are imperial/SAE and the bit shanks are metric... they don't mix...
mic your shanks... verify..
check to see if you popped the collet loose from the collet nut..
3.... are you talking about the plastic face plates on the metal guide bar or something else...
5.... phone call should have worked...
6.... other than a consumer... I am not Bosch anything...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If the collet will not tighten on your 12 mm shank bit then it is a 1/2" collet.(12.7 mm) Try chucking up a 1/2" shank bit and problem solved.

Is this the guide fence you are talking about? One of the black thumb screws will not tighten? Or are you using the wrong screws in the fence dust collection adapter holes?


----------

